
IPhone to stay on AT&T, practically forever - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/77608/vindication-iphone-stay-att-forever
======
byoung2
_"the HSPA standard used by AT &T is more widely used than the EVDO standard
used by Verizon"_

The new HTC Touch Pro 2 from Sprint gives you the best of both worlds. It has
EVDO/CDMA for use in North America and the Caribbean and HSPA/GSM for
worldwide use. I wonder if this is a sign of an eventual shift toward GSM for
Sprint?

------
tfincannon
_"The only way the iPhone-on-Verizon scenario comes about in the near future
is if Apple changes tactics and makes a second, CDMA-compatible version of the
iPhone."_

This is the weakness in Apple's strategy that Android can exploit, by having
many models from multiple handset manufacturers. It won't last for long,
though.

